# Abandoned Holiday Complex, Croatia.



## dave92 (May 3, 2011)

First please be gentle with me as this is my first visit to this site.
I have just returned from a holiday in Croatia and Montenegro.
While walking along the sea front from Mlini we arrived at Kupari and found this.
Thinking how nice it looked we went closer and found this,not as nice as it seems







This hotel and complex was destroyed by the Yugoslavian army in 1991 and is abandoned and up for sale.


----------



## Foxylady (May 6, 2011)

Nice find, Dave. Love those staircases and the rusty ironwork.


----------



## dave92 (May 6, 2011)

Foxylady said:


> Nice find, Dave. Love those staircases and the rusty ironwork.



Thank you,there is a lot more to this place.


























I was going to enter this building,but heard someone moving about and they had lit a fire.
So being a stranger and unable to speak the language,a long way from my hotel I decided to play safe.
Although Croatians are very friendly people.











My attempt at a panorama,Hotel Grand


----------



## Snips86x (May 6, 2011)

This is truely an amazing fine. I've heard of places like this, but have never had the money to visit. There is a similar place in Greece like this except its a whole derelict district which has been segregated from the rest of the city. Unfortunatley this place now has patrols around the perimiter and if you are caught on the wrong side of the fence or taking photo's you can get prosecuted. Never the less, this is a superb report. Love the stairs and ironworks, Great Images. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dave92 (May 6, 2011)

Parsons1986 said:


> This is truely an amazing fine. I've heard of places like this, but have never had the money to visit. There is a similar place in Greece like this except its a whole derelict district which has been segregated from the rest of the city. Unfortunatley this place now has patrols around the perimiter and if you are caught on the wrong side of the fence or taking photo's you can get prosecuted. Never the less, this is a superb report. Love the stairs and ironworks, Great Images. Thanks for sharing.



This is not fenced off at all and no warning signs that I could see.The Holiday reps never mentioned this place,too many bad memories I suppose.It is for sale but as a complete lot (although there is talk of making smaller lots).It will cost a fortune to clear and rebuild though.I would have liked more time to explore more of the buildings but we had to go to Montenegro.


----------



## krela (May 6, 2011)

Parsons1986 said:


> This is truely an amazing fine. I've heard of places like this, but have never had the money to visit. There is a similar place in Greece like this except its a whole derelict district which has been segregated from the rest of the city. Unfortunatley this place now has patrols around the perimiter and if you are caught on the wrong side of the fence or taking photo's you can get prosecuted. Never the less, this is a superb report. Love the stairs and ironworks, Great Images. Thanks for sharing.



I would hazard a guess that you're talking about Famagusta which isn't in Greece it's in Cyprus, and has been posted on here many times.


----------



## klempner69 (May 9, 2011)

Great shots there fella,no pool shots?


----------



## eggbox (May 9, 2011)

Wowzers; makes me want to be on holiday there when it was in it's prime. Funny how some places fail, it looks like it was a really nice place to be on hot summer mornings and warm romantic evenings.

Hello everyone, by the way. Have been lurking for ages and decided to post at last.


----------



## dobbo79 (May 9, 2011)

Wow - great pics there
Looks like Butlins Filey befroe that was bulldozed but the weather kind of gives it away haha

well done


----------



## Foxylady (May 9, 2011)

eggbox said:


> Hello everyone, by the way. Have been lurking for ages and decided to post at last.


Hiya Eggbox. Welcome along.


----------



## Snips86x (May 9, 2011)

eggbox said:


> Hello everyone, by the way. Have been lurking for ages and decided to post at last.



Hello Eggbox, will look forward to seeing your posts


----------



## Goldie87 (May 9, 2011)

Nice one, I particularly like the staircases.


----------



## V70 (May 9, 2011)

>



Looks like a fair amount of bullet and RPG rounds hit this poor building 

Glad to see the country is back on it's feet and attracting tourists once more. They went through very dark times in the early 90's.


----------



## dave92 (May 11, 2011)

klempner69 said:


> Great shots there fella,no pool shots?



Sorry I did not have time to go round all the buildings.


----------



## dave92 (May 11, 2011)

eggbox said:


> Wowzers; makes me want to be on holiday there when it was in it's prime. Funny how some places fail, it looks like it was a really nice place to be on hot summer mornings and warm romantic evenings.
> 
> Hello everyone, by the way. Have been lurking for ages and decided to post at last.



Hi eggbox,
It did not fail as such it was destroyed by the Yugoslavian army in 1991.
Croatia is a lovely place to visit and very friendly people.
I think it was built as a holiday complex for the communists.


----------



## eggbox (May 11, 2011)

OK, thanks dave; just realised I missed that in the original post :embarrassed:

As communist concrete goes it looks (looked) really nice. Especially, as others have said, the staircases.


----------



## dave92 (May 11, 2011)

eggbox said:


> OK, thanks dave; just realised I missed that in the original post :embarrassed:
> 
> As communist concrete goes it looks (looked) really nice. Especially, as others have said, the staircases.



No problem,definately art deco style staircases,obviously built for the party members only.


----------

